# Joining local POCO or becoming a Master?



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

After not doing well as a contractor, I'd have to side with the nice hourly rate and bennies.

Do note that linemen tend to busiest when the weather is at its worst. Some travel isn't always bad, IMHO helps keep a job 'fresh'. You might want to see if there's extra time-off built in when you work a big long streak, or the possibility to bank OT and use it for paid time off.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

So the job isn’t a linemen? If that’s the case, I’ve worked with the PoCo “electricians”. It has always looked like good work. The only downside could be that there’s not much variety.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

OK let's see. Right now, you have not great pay, but the opportunity to put your hard effort to good use. 

At the power company, you'd have great pay, maybe less opportunity to put your hard effort to good use, plus travel, don't underestimate the travel part. 

As a contractor, you'd have the opportunity to put your hard effort to use, and the potential for more money, maybe much more, or less money, depending how that goes for you. You have to consider how willing you are to take risks, and whether you will enjoy funneling some or all of that effort into running a business rather than doing the work. BIG difference. 

If you (and yours) can tolerate the travel, I think I'd try the power company route; if you like it you're all set, and if you don't, you can save your money and try contracting.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

splatz said:


> if you like it you're all set, and if you don't, you can save your money and try contracting.


This part is key, but unfortunately most of us let our bills level up with our income. A former employer once told me that his dad’s favorite saying was you can live one of three ways in this world. Above your means, at your means, or below your means. The first two always in badly.
Story time here, 7 years ago I worked at a chemical plant that went bankrupt and everyone was given a WARN notice. Overtime at that point was eliminated as the feed stock ran out within a week. The fiscal meltdowns that happened in operations was comical and I saw guys dumping the Harley, and camper, and jet ski, and dually diesel truck on marketplace trying to balance their budgets. These guys were making $32.00 an hour which is well above average for the region and still relied on OT to pay the bills.


----------



## tedanderson (Jan 31, 2021)

u2slow said:


> Do note that linemen tend to busiest when the weather is at its worst.


That can be a benefit. I once had a manager that said, "Don't use your sick days when you're sick. Come to work when you're sick and use your sick days when the weather is nice and you want to enjoy a day off." 

Granted there will be days when you're doing maintenance work and favorable weather will be ideal for the work conditions but it also seems like one of the most approved time to take off.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Take the POCO electrician job. 
In 25 years you'll be glad you did.


----------



## aidonius (Jul 10, 2018)

Around here the jobs with the POCO are effectively for life. Knowing that all you have to do is show up and get the job done is pretty underrated. You never have to worry about a layoff or downsizing or refusing overtime too much and that does wonders for your health. Remember the look on people's faces from 2007-2010 or so when they were afraid they were going to lose their jobs and have great trouble finding another? Not your problem ever again. It really makes a difference and I'm sure the guys you were talking to will say the same.
Also they often still have the old defined benefit pensions that are a great deal if you can get in on them.


----------



## SeaDoo (Aug 23, 2020)

Good stuff, yeah it seems like POCO is sounding like the better plan. Which I can see, it being a more guaranteed source of income with benefits and less headache. Like backstay said though, there might not be a lot of variety, which worries me. This and the traveling aspect. Hopefully I won't mind in the end. I'm the type of guy who loves climbing so maybe that'll even out the playing field.
I just had an ex-coworker call me today to catch up on things. He's now working for a plant going to a 2 year school learning motor controls/plc & "instrumentals". Apparently that's high dollar work, as a journeyman electrician working for the plant while he goes to school, he's making a fair dollar over what I make and he's just started out there.. He says they travel though. I just wish there was the perfect job out there making solid money with little to no travel. I know it's got to exist! I think so far the POCO sounds the most enticing though. The job security seems more set in stone, which really means something. Got a lot to think about...


----------



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)

460 Delta said:


> This part is key, but unfortunately most of us let our bills level up with our income. A former employer once told me that his dad’s favorite saying was you can live one of three ways in this world. Above your means, at your means, or below your means. The first two always in badly.
> Story time here, 7 years ago I worked at a chemical plant that went bankrupt and everyone was given a WARN notice. Overtime at that point was eliminated as the feed stock ran out within a week. The fiscal meltdowns that happened in operations was comical and I saw guys dumping the Harley, and camper, and jet ski, and dually diesel truck on marketplace trying to balance their budgets. These guys were making $32.00 an hour which is well above average for the region and still relied on OT to pay the bills.


Haha, I saw this in the oilfield too.


----------



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)

SeaDoo said:


> Good stuff, yeah it seems like POCO is sounding like the better plan. Which I can see, it being a more guaranteed source of income with benefits and less headache. Like backstay said though, there might not be a lot of variety, which worries me. This and the traveling aspect. Hopefully I won't mind in the end. I'm the type of guy who loves climbing so maybe that'll even out the playing field.
> I just had an ex-coworker call me today to catch up on things. He's now working for a plant going to a 2 year school learning motor controls/plc & "instrumentals". Apparently that's high dollar work, as a journeyman electrician working for the plant while he goes to school, he's making a fair dollar over what I make and he's just started out there.. He says they travel though. I just wish there was the perfect job out there making solid money with little to no travel. I know it's got to exist! I think so far the POCO sounds the most enticing though. The job security seems more set in stone, which really means something. Got a lot to think about...



POCO probably has mandatory on call requirements for nights and weekends? 

I really grew to dislike that aspect of oilfield automation maintenance. Blizzards, T-storms and wind storms you were for sure getting a 1am call to drive 2 hours to fix something
.


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

zoltan said:


> POCO probably has mandatory on call requirements for nights and weekends?


Definitely something to ask during the hiring process.

On-call at my work is limited to new/casual hires and management.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

SeaDoo said:


> I just had an ex-coworker call me today to catch up on things. He's now working for a plant going to a 2 year school learning motor controls/plc & "instrumentals". Apparently that's high dollar work, as a journeyman electrician working for the plant while he goes to school, he's making a fair dollar over what I make and he's just started out there..


THIS^^^^^ 
I can't find people for these type of positions and it is only getting worse. 
Depending on skill I am offering $70,000- $100,000 to start and am not even getting applications.
I just had to take on a completely green trainee for $35/hr. She does have operator skills for the system so that is a big help.

Good luck
Cowboy


----------



## SeaDoo (Aug 23, 2020)

just the cowboy said:


> THIS^^^^^
> I can't find people for these type of positions and it is only getting worse.
> Depending on skill I am offering $70,000- $100,000 to start and am not even getting applications.
> I just had to take on a completely green trainee for $35/hr. She does have operator skills for the system so that is a big help.
> ...


Wish you were in Texas, I'd be more than interested! The PLC/Montor Controls/Instrumental work is super intriguing. I'm unsure how and where I can hunt down jobs like this?


----------



## mburtis (Sep 1, 2018)

just the cowboy said:


> THIS^^^^^
> I can't find people for these type of positions and it is only getting worse.
> Depending on skill I am offering $70,000- $100,000 to start and am not even getting applications.
> I just had to take on a completely green trainee for $35/hr. She does have operator skills for the system so that is a big help.
> ...


Damn do I need to ask for a raise.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

just the cowboy said:


> THIS^^^^^
> I can't find people for these type of positions and it is only getting worse.
> Depending on skill I am offering $70,000- $100,000 to start and am not even getting applications.
> I just had to take on a completely green trainee for $35/hr. She does have operator skills for the system so that is a big help.
> ...


I suppose you already know and have done it but ....
have you made it clear in your ads that you will train ?


----------



## ScooterMcGavin (Jan 24, 2011)

If you go the POCO route try to get into protective relay testing. If you can do that you can pretty much write your own ticket. Plus it keeps things interesting and challenging.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

Good luck with your decision.

I would like to say that either PoCo or self-employment are good changes. Staying where you are at is not (based on the lack of pay and benefits). .


----------



## MikeJH (Oct 8, 2012)

Lineman. NOT linesman


----------

